# Tailbone area procetive gear issue



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Azzpadz and Skeletools, both have worked great....but I find I prefer my Azzpadz. 
They are a little bulkier in the butt, "but" they are much easier to get on and off since they are not a pair of shorts. The Skeletools I must slide on one leg at a time being they're a short type pad. Plus depending on what I'm doing the Azzpadz I can go drop off in car or locker fast and back on fast if I want. 

They don't have the hip pads like Skeletools but I haven't seemed to need that as much as the direct hit to the ass cheeks or tail bone area. 

Hope this put a little light on them for ya.


----------



## gialuan (Feb 8, 2015)

I got the azzpadz and they are amazing. I've fallen pretty hard on my butt on several occasions and did not have any residual pain the day after. Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the demon flex force x d30, but in the long padded pants version. Here is the deal -- you have to make sure you're wearing them properly. As in, pull them up higher than you likely wear your pants. Otherwise, they aren't going to be protecting your tailbone. The knee pads are just basic foam, but they do have a nice velcro adjustment to keep them in place. The tailbone protector is d30. I like them. I also have a pair of crash pads thermal long underwear 2200 and I prefer the demon's since the crash pads are just foam all over.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

*Tailsaver*

I use the Tailsaver. It is super light and very cheap, $20.00 USD. Link below:

Great Alternative to Crash Pads and Padded Shorts - Tailsaver!


----------



## bassness (Dec 30, 2014)

I use Hillbilly shorts for both snowboarding and skating and they've worked well for me.

Amazon.com : Hillbilly Impact Shorts : Skate And Skateboarding Protective Gear : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Ardsami (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the answers! So I guess I'll try azzpadz then


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have azzpadz and they work well, it will still hurt if you fall hard but a bruise is better than a broken tailbone. I've been wanting to try the skeletools because it look like the protection is a little more substantial but they have been sold out since I started looking last summer.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Im azzpadz user as well. IMHO the best tailbone protection, took some shitty falls, was able ride away like it never happened. 
Oh yes I have to mention I added some cushioning with one layer of high density impact foam that I cut in the shape of the pad, added some bulk but fuck it worth it 100%


----------

